# Stargazer/Hathaway in "ready room scale"



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Looking GREAT so far!


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, this is going to be a fascinating build to watch! 

See, I never had much regard for the Stargazer. The design 'violates' the established 'canon' of StarFleet/Earth ship design (my opinion, and I'm sure I'm in the minority), it looked like a 'thrown together' piece of set dressing and not a carefully thought out and constructed design. Obviously I've been misguided if not full-on foolish in my consideration. 

But what's fun for me now, with time and age and expanded knowledge, seeing that there's more than just "take a couple of ST:TMP Enterprise kits and mash them together" going on here. I'm assuming ProfK has elaborate data on the original build because man, nostalgia, some of those parts being used. 

What I see so far: Orguss Orgroid arm cannon and I think the calf thruster bulges, these are the light green parts. I'm not sure but they may be the Olson-type Orgroid.

What kills me is seeing those Space Battleship Yamato/Be Forever Yamato 'Dark Nebula Tripod Tank' hull pieces. That kit has NEVER been re-popped since its 1980 release. (the black bulges)

On that interconnecting dorsal I see half of the 'big cannon' from a Crusher Joe 'Power Suit' kit. 

Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Good eye, Steve H. Here's the full list of donors:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/profksergeev/12310140333/


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Holy crap, that's some beautiful kit bashing there


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Armature in place.

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7330/12957600815_83e360582c_o.jpg


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

great craftsmanship evident here. You do very neat cuts.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

.this is gonna be cool


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Really nice to see this up again~!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh this is too cool


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7070/13293676345_51af707b1e_o.png


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Hump day! These donor parts are the two halves, top and bottom, of Bandai's "Dark Nebula Empire Tripod Tank." Essentially thin shells with very little mating surface. Also, they don't sit level, so I had to do something about that.










Hump No. 1

I glued this guy to some .060 sheet styrene, added an .040 bulkhead inside, and then filled the back with Aves. The whole thing was then sanded dead flat, and I introduced the seams to Mr. Surfacer. Scribed lines were continued with a tiny photoetch saw from Hasegawa. I love the Japanese.










-----------










Hump no. 2

I removed a thin band of material from the front and sides of this part and now it sits perfectly level.










Here you can see just how thin the shell is--so little to glue with that a strong breeze might knock this part off. Not sure what to do except build in some styrene bulkheads.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Some nice work on some thin parts.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Very Cool! Makes me want to pull an old Sci-fi Minitures Stargazer I have out of mothballs and start working on it again!


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Added the first of two layers of styrene skin along the edge and attached the dorsal saucer. All buttoned up!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ProfKSergeev said:


> Hump day! These donor parts are the two halves, top and bottom, of Bandai's "Dark Nebula Empire Tripod Tank." Essentially thin shells with very little mating surface. Also, they don't sit level, so I had to do something about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent work, but pardon me while I cry a little, as that's one of 4 Be Forever Yamato kits that Bandai hasn't seen fit to re-pop since their first release in 1980-81. *snif*

But it's going to a good cause.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2847/13549631743_3f50b61f16_b.jpg


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

So where do those bits go?


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi, Carl_G. Those little nurneys appear in a few spots around the ship, namely beside the divot that's cut out of the dorsal saucer, and on the pylons for the warp nacelles. I've spotted the same detail used on other ships Greg Jein made for TNG, so I imagine it was a mold he used a lot. Busy shop!

In other news, the neck is now ready for rubber.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Anybody catch Greg Jein's little joke here?


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

You mean this one?


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Well spotted!


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3793/13747823543_d888b96db8_o.jpg


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

haha I was thinking lego would be a good medium for boxing in moulds, do you need to seal any of the gaps?


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent question. I've occasionally sealed my Lego mold boxes by smearing wood glue along the inside, but most of the time I don't bother; Lego bricks are engineered to such high tolerances (and RTV is so viscous) that I've never had rubber creep out.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3741/13789599583_24595523d0_b.jpg

The necks are held in place by friction here, and the impulse engines by double-sided tape; I just couldn't resist seeing how everything looked. I'm halfway to a gin-u-wine starship!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Looking really good! It's a very clean build.


----------

